# Maltodextrin vs. Dextrose



## The Rose (May 26, 2002)

Which is superior for muscle glycogen recovery and driving protein into muscle cells for growth?


----------



## lina (May 26, 2002)

Dextrose is equal to maltodextrin on the glycemic index having a score of 100.Whats the difference between Maltodextrin and Dextrose?
1. TASTE, maltodextrin has an extremely weak sweetness to it. Plus it doesn't mix as well as dextrose. Dextrose on the other hand is very sweet and DISAPPEARS in water when stirred with a spoon. Hence, it is very friendly to the user. Adding dextrose to creatine makes it taste good and mix easily. Both are derived from corn strach which gives them their high glycemic level rating. But maltodextrin is complex and dextrose is simple.


----------



## Robboe (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, glucose is a single sugar, malto is a glucose polymer.

Think of glucose as a paper clip and maltodextrin as a chain of paper clips.

Make sense?

Now for superiority, i'm gonna say both are great.

When you take in the sugars, they enter the muscle cells via active transport. Glucose will be digested and what-not really quickly and will enter the muscle fast which is great. Only problem is, only so much can enter the muscle via active transport at any one time, so therefore, if you have a blend of dex/malto then the dex can get in straight away while the malto takes slightly longer to digest and would be ready to access the muscle cells once the dextrose is already in.

It's like making the stuff form an orderly queue.


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2002)

adding on the what The_Chicken_Daddy stated...maltodextrin being a glucose polymer with weak hydrogen  bonds is metabolized a fraction slower than dextrose, which is why the dex/malto blend is preferred over straight dextrose.


----------



## The Rose (May 27, 2002)

How much maltodextrin or dextrose is normal to take after a weight training session?


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2002)

after large body parts like legs or back I will go from 75-100 grams with a 50/50 split.  If I did a small body part like chest or shoulders or did a "wimpy" workout meaninig not giving 110% I will go around 65 grams as you need at least 50 grams to spike insulin.


----------



## powerrack (May 27, 2002)

> after large body parts like legs or back I will go from 75-100 grams with a 50/50 split. If I did a small body part like chest or shoulders or did a "wimpy" workout meaninig not giving 110% I will go around 65 grams as you need at least 50 grams to spike insulin.



I do almost exactly the same thing.


----------

